# Repainting at 18 ft Alumacraft Aluminium boat



## Slab Daddy (Dec 17, 2018)

I was looking at repainting my 18 Alumacraft boat and was wondering if anyone had done this before. how much would it cost if you had a Co do it and who does this ? I painted it a few years ago and just rolled it. didnt prime it or prep it.the paint is starting to come off now.you can start to see the old paint again. it was green. I would like to paint it a different color now. I have access to to paint shop for refabe oil field equipment with a sand blaster. should I totally strip it down to the bare Aluminium and then prime it first? has anyone done this them selfs. I know it want be cheep to have someone else do it. let me know. also, any recenmendations on a paint and Co to get it from. Thanks


----------



## MLBB (Dec 2, 2018)

I painted one with a gallon can of rustoleum battle ship grey enamel and a cheap harbor freight spry gun. Looked good for years before I sold it.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

The key is making sure all areas are sanded very good. Painting over loose paint or chipped paint will not last long.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

I painted an aluminum jon boat a few years back with Krylon hammered texture spray paint. Looked great when I was done.


----------



## cbluewater (Dec 18, 2009)

Just did a complete restoration on an aluminum Polar Kraft. We used Zep degreaser ( concentrated @ Home Depot ) to clean and remove the soft paint and pressure washed. It not only lifted the paint like paint remover, but cleans and etches the aluminum. Ours had heavy scratches on bottom, so we used epoxy primer, sanded again, sealer primer, then painted with an industrial urethane paint with hardener. Looks close to automotive paint finish with some orange peel, since it is a heavier build for wear ability.


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2013)

I had good results with Duralux marine paint. It is available at True Value hardware stores like Cox Hardware or Kemah Hardware. (Might also be available at Home Depot.) No primer needed. I pressure washed the boat, then lightly sanded with a vibrating sander. Before I painted, I wiped it down with a tack cloth. The paint stuck to both the bare aluminum and the painted aluminum. It has been on the boat for 8 years. Among the colors available is "Aluminum Boat Green."


----------

